

PhoneFactor acquired by Microsoft - marshray
https://www.phonefactor.com/news/microsoft-acquires-phonefactor

======
marshray
We'll be part of the Server and Tools Division, which includes things like
Azure.

Consider me your inside contact. (though I can't go making any promises yet
:-)

